# Photo of the month - Winner for November is...



## Arch

Fox at my front door! - by K Pugh... Grats to you!








.. and the runner up is, Bad Light in Wales #6 by Mohain... grats dude!


----------



## Dmitri

Grats guys!


----------



## Ls3D

:thumbup: Can't get over the look of that Fox :thumbup:

Congrates both!

-Shea


----------



## doenoe

Congrats


----------



## ccssk8ter11

Both are amazing looking shots! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## K_Pugh

Whoa! thanks for the comments and of course, the nomination and votes! I never expected it, especially with so many stunning photos from November.

Congrats Mohain.. That was my personal favourite :thumbsup:


----------



## invisible

Sensational photos all around, so congrats to everyone (especially K_Pugh and Mohain).


----------



## Mohain

Wayyy, congrats us  I voted for yours K_Pugh. A wonderful shot. Enjoy your mini torch


----------



## Antarctican

Congrats to K_Pugh and Mohain! Wonderful shots, as were those of the rest of the nominees. Lots of talent on this forum!


----------



## Chiller

Dang, those are some schweet images.  Congrats to the both of ya.


----------



## Admodel20d

That fox just doesnt look real, incredible. 
I could swear it was a really detailed statue painted perfectly or a stuffed fox. (that would be sick, in the bad way)
The lighting is spot on, man coming to this site is really opening my eyes up.


----------



## Chairman7w

Heh - yeah, Kpugh, you got any pics of it running way or something?  



Admodel20d said:


> That fox just doesnt look real, incredible.
> I could swear it was a really detailed statue painted perfectly or a stuffed fox. (that would be sick, in the bad way)
> The lighting is spot on, man coming to this site is really opening my eyes up.


----------



## ipsum43

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M_Kali00

wow both are amazing! that fox one almost doesnt look real! thats so awesome! congrats to both on amazing photos!


----------



## hoyinsiu

I like the landscape one!


----------



## millix7

The fox.... what a beauty... I can see the intensity of it.


----------

